# Affordable Camera Survallance System



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm looking for ideas and suggestions on an affordable camera security system for the exterior of a home. Mould like to be able to record activities at night. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

120/208 said:


> I'm looking for ideas and suggestions on an affordable camera security system for the exterior of a home. Mould like to be able to record activities at night. Any suggestions would be helpful.


 I can only speak of the one I installed on my house and I'm very happy with it . It's a swann system that I purchased from best buy . I believe it was about$250.00 ? 2 exterior hd cameras , DVR , cables , power supply etc . Everything you need in the box . Download an app to your smart phone and you can view your cameras wherever you are . Lorex is another I looked at . I was most impressed that focusing and image / clarity adjustments can all be done from the DVR / cpu and a wireless mouse . It's a 4 channel DVR , so I can add 2 more cameras if I want in the future . Nice system !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

It did take one call to their tech support line to get the settings squared away on the DVR ( factory ones were not correct ) , but even that was painless and they stayed on the line until the DVR was recording .


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there are a whole bunch of affordable dvrs + cams. the problem is, a lot of the cams really suck (not very good resolution). If you are happy with being able to detect and see movement, but not nail the perps because you can't identify them by face, then you have a multitude of options. otherwise, you need to spend a bunch of time deciding how well you really want to be able to see, and whether or not you want ptz, and whether or not you want a lot of security options, and then do some shopping around.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I bought a cheaper system off eBay for our shop. It works pretty well. It's an 8 channel system. We didn't put all the cameras up. I think we have 6 installed. We can monitor it off our phones.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

wildleg said:


> there are a whole bunch of affordable dvrs + cams. the problem is, a lot of the cams really suck (not very good resolution). If you are happy with being able to detect and see movement, but not nail the perps because you can't identify them by face, then you have a multitude of options. otherwise, *you need to spend a bunch of time deciding how well you really want to be able to see*, and whether or not you want ptz, and whether or not you want a lot of security options, and then do some shopping around.


*This ^^^^^*

*Below is a picture from my phone of a 48" TV. it is one of several we installed at a special location utilizing 1.3 megapixel cameras. *

*Megapixels and HD's have really come down in price since we installed these $800 ea.*






*The next photo is a blow up of the picture. Just imagine how it looks in real life if I can get true forensic characteristics from a phone picture zoomed in.*


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Swann and Lorex have some decent systems and some garbage. Do your research on them as there is lots of reviews available.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

*Buying a DVR from a box store*

If you do buy a system from a box store or based just on price, you might want to immediately buy extra cameras. Next year when you're ready to add a camera or need to replace one that has died, they will likely be unavailable. I ran many of those service calls.

As technology changes (or somebody figures out a cheaper way to make it) products get dropped. Major players will discontinue cameras but nearly always have a compatible substitute available. Cameras designed and/or sold solely on price just disappear.

And just because a camera is connected to a recorder with a network cable dosen't make it a network (or networkable) camera. Explained that many times.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've pretty much only ever put in Axis POE cameras when I had to spec them. Not cheap, but professional grade.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

120/208 said:


> I'm looking for ideas and suggestions on an affordable camera security system for the exterior of a home. Mould like to be able to record activities at night. Any suggestions would be helpful.


Harbor Freight...Eight camera input...four cameras included...2500hours video recording $279.00.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

120/208 said:


> I'm looking for ideas and suggestions on an affordable camera security system for the exterior of a home. Mould like to be able to record activities at night. Any suggestions would be helpful.


That's kind of like asking what kind of light fixture do I need.
Not all cameras are created equal.
You have to decide why you want cameras in the first place.
Are you most interested in daytime recording when you are away from home or nighttime when you are home sleeping.
If you are just looking for surveillance then any cheap off the shelf analog camera system will be just fine. If you have just the right conditions, you might be able to see more than just figure movement
If you are looking for detection, the difference between maybe a coyote and a person, you have to decide how far out the detection area you need. This will be a step up in price for higher resolution and will now be getting into digital cameras.
If you want to monitor an area for activity, see when people come and go and maybe see who is coming and going you will really need to have a better camera and a narrower field of view. This means multiple midrange priced cameras, more image processing power and more storage for the increased data.

If you want to get into recognition, 
This is where the image processing is going to make or break your system.
You are going to start spending big money on cameras, software and storage.
You are going to buy more cameras, spend more money on licenses and start to pick up storage and network bandwidth issues.

The very best, off the shelf no license IP system is going to be useful for recognition at a very close range and is best for just monitoring and detection.
This is what we see on TV when we are watching a gas station robbery recording.

Anymore than that and you are going to start paying per camera for licensing and software.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

120/208 said:


> I'm looking for ideas and suggestions on an affordable camera security system for the exterior of a home. Mould like to be able to record activities at night. Any suggestions would be helpful.


Do you have white light in the are you want to monitor at night or do you need to use an IR light source for the camera?
How far out do you need to watch and for what reason?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> *This ^^^^^*
> 
> *Below is a picture from my phone of a 48" TV. it is one of several we installed at a special location utilizing 1.3 megapixel cameras. *
> 
> ...


The second pic is about as good as you can get with an analog or low to medium IP camera.
No matter how big you make the pic, you only have so many lines to work with. look how close the camera is to the subject, maybe 10 meters at the most.
It will always be a bury pic but, they can say they have cameras and they can do surveillance from another room.
This is very basic and im sure it serves the purpose specified.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I've pretty much only ever put in Axis POE cameras when I had to spec them. Not cheap, but professional grade.


Marc,
Axis is decentralized and doesnt require a DVR/ NVR but, do you have to purchase a license for each camera?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Halfway down the page on this link is a pretty good explanation of the different types of resolution.
https://www.mobotix.com/eng_US/Support/Planning-Tools/MX-Planning-Tool-Optics
The one posted at the police station is megapixel


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Here are a couple screen shots of mine. It's a rainy day today.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's one from outside.


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

We set up a 8 camera system by Q-See... So simple to setup, even a toothless ******* like me got it right on the first try....
Also nice to view the cameras from my ipad/iphone


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

*Same here*

I have been going over these systems (some are mentioned in this thread) for several months now. Each time I take up the search I feel like I am starting over again. There are so many "package deals" from companies/sites like Harbor Freight (probably cheep), Newegg, Amazon, Tiger Direct, private eBay sellers, etc. it just gets frustrating.

I had a software package called iSpy that used an old laptop's camera in my garage. It worked really well for instant-on recording with audio and video triggering. The internet viewing was about 50% of the time where the app would lock up or was really slow.

One of the big issues I am trying to avoid is the ability to stream to the internet (smart phone viewing). If that image is available to you, it is also available to anyone else with the knowhow to hack it. This may seem a bit paranoid, but we hear about it every day and there is a lot more we don't hear about (those who are not caught).

As it turned out, I tried to cancel the iSpy and it ended up requiring a call to the credit card company to get the company to cancel my monthly billing (about 8$). The company was actually based in Australia and a little checking into it revealed that the data feed was actually routed through their servers...and _*archived*_...not a direct path through the net to me. I didn't like it and figured a home-based system was cheaper in the long run.

I am still searching for a good home-based system.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's a screen shot if me from the front office camera. It's not a bad system for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

dawgs said:


> Here's a screen shot if me from the front office camera. It's not a bad system for a few hundred bucks.


This is typical surveillance grade camera.
You could tell, at this close capture, who it is if you know the person.
This will not allow you to identify a person you do not know.
If you want a camera system to say that you have a system. This is exactly the way to go.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

jrannis said:


> This is typical surveillance grade camera.
> You could tell, at this close capture, who it is if you know the person.
> This will not allow you to identify a person you do not know.
> If you want a camera system to say that you have a system. This is exactly the way to go.


It's more about the presence of cameras that deters some criminals. Some just Dont care.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

cuba_pete said:


> I have been going over these systems (some are mentioned in this thread) for several months now. Each time I take up the search I feel like I am starting over again. There are so many "package deals" from companies/sites like Harbor Freight (probably cheep), Newegg, Amazon, Tiger Direct, private eBay sellers, etc. it just gets frustrating.
> 
> I had a software package called iSpy that used an old laptop's camera in my garage. It worked really well for instant-on recording with audio and video triggering. The internet viewing was about 50% of the time where the app would lock up or was really slow.
> 
> ...


As Brainiac said, if you can see them remotely, so can others. 

I would also guess that 75 percent of you that have systems have left the factory username and password on the VMS for ease of use.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

People keep eating up the cheap Chinese sh!t like its candy. Product that is subsidized by the Chinese government should be a red flag. For all you know they are watching you! Hikvision is backed by the same government that is hacking the crap out of the U.S. Hikvision makes Swann too. The Chinese are super smart though, make it so cheap that America can't compete , then build in back doors. Getting Americans to install a complete spy network for them. 
Tinfoil hat brilliance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Click this link:

https://www.mobotix.com/eng_US/content/view/full/2

These are every bit as good as Axis but with out the crazy license fees.
You can buy one camera and scale it up to 1000 or more and never pay a license fee or any software fees.
You will not need a DVR or storage as every camera, via an SD card, can store its own data.
If you want a NAS to hold the data, it will do that too and will do it in a way that will not kill your bandwidth.
Each camera has its own password and user ID. It also allows different levels of access to the camera functions.
It is also an all weather camera that can operate in very low -22 to +140 F right out of the box without fans or heaters and only draws 4.5watts at its peak.

This is hands down the best system out there. It seems like a lot of money for each unit but, that's it. No other equipment, fees or services needed.

You can find one on EBay if you want to avoid full price.
Usually sellers will set it back to the factory default user and password.
If you loose the password, you have to send it to them and pay a $100 fee to reset it.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

*off topic*



Wpgshocker said:


> The Chinese...build in back doors. Getting Americans to install a complete spy network for them.


Thanks for pointing that out...

It does sound like paranoid delusional fantasy stuff...but there is a lot of truth there. We (gov't/military) have banned magazines, picture frames, thumb drives and a bunch of other devices which were embedded with electronics that are not part of the intended use for the device.

The US military has even (unknowingly) purchased cloned Chinese components which were embedded with code...at the time the purpose it wasn't clear...but it sure wasn't supposed to be in there!

Now, we intentionally go out and purchase stuff direct from people on Dear Leader's Christmas card list and install it all over the place; homes, businesses, government offices, etc.

It's a horrible predicament we've put ourselves in.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

https://flipboard.com/topic/hacks/g...8mPmQ:a:28186899-a082cbbf18/apnewsarchive.com


----------

